# Festplatten Temperaturen



## JimBeam (9. September 2007)

Also ich hab 2 Festplattenkäfige und beide sind belegt jetzt wird die obere Platte aber bis zu 48°C warm. Im Internet findet man die verschiedensten Angaben was die Temperaturen angeht. Muss ich mir Gedanken machen was die Temp angeht?


----------



## AlexanderPCT (9. September 2007)

nein absolut nicht

bis 65°liegt im rahmen bis 80 kannste stoßweise gehen


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Nein, die Temp geht voll in Ordnung 

Solange es nicht über 60° sind (ergo du dir nicht die Pfoten verbrennst) ist alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## JimBeam (9. September 2007)

OK danke bin ich ja beruhigt, ich hätte die Temperaturen damals bei Zimmertemperaturen jenseits der 30°C messen sollen.


----------



## INU.ID (15. September 2007)

Google-Studie zur Ausfallursache von Festplatten

_Eduardo Pinheiro, Wolf-Dietrich Weber und Luiz Andre Barroso haben dazu ein dreiviertel Jahr lang die SMART-Daten (*S*elf-*M*onitoring *A*nalysis and *R*eporting *T*echnology) von mehr als 100.000 Festplatten ausgewertet, die bei Google-Diensten permanent im Einsatz sind.

__Geht es nach den Ergebnissen der Studie, wiesen Platten mit einer durchschnittlichen Betriebstemperatur von *40 Grad Celsius* die geringsten Ausfallraten auf._


----------



## wolf7 (19. September 2007)

muss ich mir da sorgen machen wenn meine meist net über 30 Grad kommt?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (19. September 2007)

nein...


----------



## wolf7 (20. September 2007)

gut..


----------

